# Clothing patterns and sizes



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking at a tag on my clothing I see I wear a certain size. Looking at a pattern with that size, then measuring myself since a pattern goes by inches, it would seem that by the pattern standard I would wear a pattern that is 1 to 3 times larger. 
One time I made a cute pencil skirt with a zipper in the back, only to find it didn't fit me at all. Too tight. I took the zipper out. Now I wish I would have left it in because I still have that skirt sitting in my box with no zipper. 
If you're experienced with sewing clothing from patterns and how to size it to fit, please chime in. I want to make a few skirts since I have the fabric, patterns, and great need. 
And secondly, I have a few long-sleeved blouses that have gotten too big on me in the shoulders. I went ahead and removed the pads cuz shoulder pads are dumb looking. But how do you successfully size down a blouse? (You know, a button-down with button cuffs. I think they are polyester rayon, so they are dressy). It is plain fabric, no print, so not so easy to hide mistakes.
I can't wear jeans _all _the time.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Your sizing from ready to wear is vanity sizes and only a number. When you are sewing from a pattern always use the one closest to your measurements and Don't look at the size it's just a number not a threat to who you are.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have sewn clothes according to my pattern size. Unfortunately, The fleece pullover I made, FOR ME, fit my 6'6", 375 pound husband very well. On me, the bottom of the pullover was BELOW my knees and the arms extended a good 8 inches beyond my fingertips. The body of the pullover would have fit me and a close friend or two. 

We know that we wear different sizes depending on who the maker is....one brand will fit best, one will be baggy, one too short, etc...so it would stand to reason that there would be a difference with printed patterns, too.

Just saying, it never hurts a get some muslin and make the item in THAT first to see if the fit/size is something you could live with.

Mon


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I would also suggest you look at the finished dimensions of the pattern in comparison to your measurements in frogmammy's case especially from independent pattern designers.

Most independent designers use a sloper fit to themselves. Like DosTejas is fit for a person of over 5'10" and Stretch&Sew is designed for a 5'4" frame.

A tape measure is a seamtresses best friend along with a good seamripper.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

And yes when in doubt make a sample out of cheap first.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have had to learn to just look at the numbers on the back of the patterns and the measurements taken. The sizes mean nothing on the front of the pattern envelope, that stopped 10s of years ago. I think they call the manufactured outfits sizes "vanity" sizing. Even in children. It is so hard to do, but if I don't do it this way, it comes out wrong.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

I always have size problems, mainly when I order online. When I select the S size, and sometimes it comes too thick or too large. When I choose to sew clothes, I go with my real measurements. It's easier and more reliable this way. Now with all the restrictions, I can only buy clothes online. Yesterday I ordered an Indian Saree from nihalfashions.com and, I wait to see if it comes in a good size. Even when I buy shoes, the size sometimes differs. It's quite strange with all the sizes and patterns.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Amtown said:


> It's tough, I know.


Another gottcha' thread from 2017 with posters that are no longer here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> Another gottcha' thread from 2017 with posters that are no longer here.


Apparently that is the objective, to bring up old posts with inane little comments. Gun monkey has seen this poster doing the same thing on other forums.


----------



## Babsh (Mar 18, 2021)

PrairieClover said:


> Looking at a tag on my clothing I see I wear a certain size. Looking at a pattern with that size, then measuring myself since a pattern goes by inches, it would seem that by the pattern standard I would wear a pattern that is 1 to 3 times larger.
> One time I made a cute pencil skirt with a zipper in the back, only to find it didn't fit me at all. Too tight. I took the zipper out. Now I wish I would have left it in because I still have that skirt sitting in my box with no zipper.
> If you're experienced with sewing clothing from patterns and how to size it to fit, please chime in. I want to make a few skirts since I have the fabric, patterns, and great need.
> And secondly, I have a few long-sleeved blouses that have gotten too big on me in the shoulders. I went ahead and removed the pads cuz shoulder pads are dumb looking. But how do you successfully size down a blouse? (You know, a button-down with button cuffs. I think they are polyester rayon, so they are dressy). It is plain fabric, no print, so not so easy to hide mistakes.
> I can't wear jeans _all _the time.


It is fairly easy, take the shoulder seam out, if the sleeve length is correct, move the sleeve seam farther up the shoulder until it puts your seam where you want it. Take in the side seams equally, if the sleeve opening is correct taper the side seam into the sleeve opening otherwise you'll narrow the opening. If the sleeve is too big ,after you taper back into the sleeve opening continue sewing into the sleeve narrowing it to your measurement needed.


----------

